# Architect E Algarve



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

HI Everyone

I wonder if anyone could recommend an Architect that is based in the Almancil/Moncaraphacho/Tavira area?

I wish to get a rough idea of design costs 

Thanks very much
Craig


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am an architect based in Albufeira but have done work from Vila real de Santo Antonio to Vila do Bispo, so if you are interested you may contact me at 966415135 or [email protected]

regards


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

This was recently discussed on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/425578-architects-builders-near-obidos.html


----------



## CraMar (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I will have a look at that one but thought maybe more local better


----------

